# Help with germ free plants - Pogostemon helferi



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi there, I purchased some pogo from Angelfins, which are awesomely healthy looking, but I am having difficulty separating the plantlets. Jarmilca or anyone who also purchased this plant, could you please help me figure out how to get them apart without destroying them.... I am not sure how big each singular plantlet should be... Thanks.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Egonsgirl said:


> Hi there, I purchased some pogo from Angelfins, which are awesomely healthy looking, but I am having difficulty separating the plantlets. Jarmilca or anyone who also purchased this plant, could you please help me figure out how to get them apart without destroying them.... I am not sure how big each singular plantlet should be... Thanks.


Oh, sorry Tina, I haven't seen this post until now. I just do my best to gently pull them apart with my fingers, you can always keep a few plants together.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for reply. These plants are great! Thanks again


----------

